# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Χιόνι και Βασιλόπιτα AWMN 2008

## NetTraptor

Για άλλη μια φορά το σωματείο του AWMN έκοψε την βασιλόπιτα την Κυριακη 17 Φεβρουάριου 2008.
Παρά το άσπρο τοπίο και τις δυσκολίες στην μετακίνηση, η συμμετοχή ήταν αξιοσημείωτη. Η Αθήνα ντύθηκε στα άσπρα και έδωσε την καλύτερη ατμόσφαιρα για ένα τέτοιο γεγονός.

Στην εκδήλωση παρευρέθηκαν παλιά και νέα μέλη του Συλλόγου αλλά και του δικτύου του AWMN. Για άλλη μια φορά με την βοήθεια και την συνέπεια των χορηγών έγινε λαχειοφόρος με πολλά δώρα. Τα έσοδα της ετήσιας λαχειοφόρου πάνε για την ενίσχυση του σωματείου και δαπανούνται σε ενέργειες που εξυπηρετούν τους σκοπούς του.

Sponsors

----------


## cirrus

Η λίστα δώρων ακολουθεί:


http://www.linkshop.gr

1 Set με τα παρακάτω
Routerboard 133 Level4
R52 miniPCI 802.11 a/b/g
Pigtail Ufl
MikroTik Small Outdoor Case
Power Supply
Power Over Ethernet 

1 Set με τα παρακάτω
Routerboard 333
R52 miniPCI 802.11 a/b/g
Pigtail Ufl
MikroTik Indoor Case
Power Supply

1 τεμ. Hellas On Line Double Play



http://www.net-store.gr

1.	Tellas Video Phone
2.	Tellas Video Phone




http://www.pc-mastor.gr

1.	1x SUN MiniPCI AR5212-AES 802.11bg 100mWatt (for AP) + 1x pigtail u.fl to N-Fem + 3m H1000 ομοαξονικό καλώδιο με Nmale connector
2.	Omni High Gain 2,4Ghz 13dBi
3.	Client Panel Biquad 2,4Ghz 10dBi
4.	Client Panel Biquad 2,4Ghz 10dBi
5.	Client Panel Biquad 2,4Ghz 10dBi

*Privenet*
Internet Business Solutions
http://www.privenet.gr/

1.	Υποτροφία ECDL για Θεωρία, Windows, Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Access & Internet
2.	Υποτροφία ECDL για Θεωρία, Windows, Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Access & Internet
3.	Υποτροφία ECDL για Θεωρία, Windows, Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Access & Internet

Πληροφορίες: http://www.qlearn.gr/courses/?courseID=2

Κάθε υποτροφία έχει αξία 290 ευρώ (3x €290 = €870).
Αν κάποιος από τους κληρωθέντες δεν ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να την μεταφέρει σε άλλο πρόσωπο.



*Σύλλογος ΑΜΔΑ*

1.	Linksys USB VPN & Firewall Adapter
2.	Μπλε Καπελάκι με το σήμα του AWMN
3.	Μπλε Καπελάκι με το σήμα του AWMN
4.	Μπλε Καπελάκι με το σήμα του AWMN
5.	Μπλε Καπελάκι με το σήμα του AWMN



*Μέλος JB172*

1.	Intel PCI Ethernet Adapter, Διπλή 10/100MBit
2.	512MB DDR2 SD-Ram 533MHz JetRam/Transced
3.	512MB DDR2 SD-Ram 533MHz JetRam/Transced
4.	Intel Celeron 900MHz Socket 370 + Ψήκτρα + Ανεμιστήρας + 128MB SD-Ram 133MHz
5.	Intel Celeron 900MHz Socket 370 + Ψήκτρα + Ανεμιστήρας + 128MB SD-Ram 133MHz


*Μέλος nikpanGR
*
Motherboard, με Intel Chipset & ενσωματωμένη VGA, Lan
256 MB SD-Ram
Intel Celeron 1000MHz


Για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστούμε θερμά τους χορηγούς & τα μέλη για την συμμετοχή τους στη λαχειοφόρο του AWMN για την κοπή πίτας του έτους 2008.

Καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά σε όλους με περισσότερες ζεύξεις και ανάπτυξη του Project που ονομάζεται AWMN σε κάθε γωνιά της Ελλάδος.

----------

